# Truth/facts about sugar in pizza sauce/tomato sauce



## discusscookingnewbie (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi, I am new here and I am not sure witch section of this forum to post my question in, hopefully this is correct. Someone who I wont name told me that adding sugar to pizza sauce or spaghetti sauce takes out the impurities in the sauce when cooking it and makes the sauce better health wise or more healthy. I don't quite by this and so I came here to ask professionals if that is right. Is it true? I don't want to eat pizza or spaghetti with added sugar in it because I don't want my teeth to get messed up or rot. I like to keep it healthy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 15, 2019)

discusscookingnewbie said:


> Hi, I am new here and I am not sure witch section of this forum to post my question in, hopefully this is correct. Someone who I wont name told me that adding sugar to pizza sauce or spaghetti sauce takes out the impurities in the sauce when cooking it and makes the sauce better health wise or more healthy. I don't quite by this and so I came here to ask professionals if that is right. Is it true? I don't want to eat pizza or spaghetti with added sugar in it because I don't want my teeth to get messed up or rot. I like to keep it healthy.


Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]

No, that person is not correct. A little sugar can be used to balance the flavor of a sauce that's too acidic, but it doesn't do anything else. If you don't think your sauce needs it, you can leave it out. A little bit of sugar isn't going to rot your teeth, as long as you brush regularly


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 15, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> A little bit of sugar isn't going to rot your teeth, as long as you brush regularly



And floss too!!

Just about everything you're going to eat will either have sugar or break down into sugar, which basically feeds the bacteria that will break the sugars down even more   to an acid that will do the actual damage to your teeth ( along with any acidic foods).  In addition, stickier things are worse than something that is fluid (for example, caramel, dried fruit ...).  They adhere to the teeth, making it more difficult to clean.

Sure, the extra sugar would make your teeth more at risk than less sugar.  But in reality, if you clean it off after eating ( brushing, flossing and rinsing), there should be no problem.  Some people are more cavity prone than others due to the enamel make up of their teeth or even the specific tooth anatomy itself.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi !!


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi
Welcome to DC.
I am sure you get more sugar
than that by accident, don't 
worry about it.

Josie


----------



## jennyema (Apr 16, 2019)

discusscookingnewbie said:


> Hi, I am new here and I am not sure witch section of this forum to post my question in, hopefully this is correct. Someone who I wont name told me that adding sugar to pizza sauce or spaghetti sauce takes out the impurities in the sauce when cooking it and makes the sauce better health wise or more healthy. I don't quite by this and so I came here to ask professionals if that is right. Is it true? I don't want to eat pizza or spaghetti with added sugar in it because I don't want my teeth to get messed up or rot. I like to keep it healthy.




I have no idea why anyone would think that.  Its not true.

Sugar doesn't decrease acidity but it masks it, thus balancing it out.  It also helps savory food taste more savory in small amounts.

Your teeth wont rot if you add a pinch of sugar to spaghetti sauce


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2019)

Sugar dissolves in liquid. Do you ever eat ice cream? Drink tea or coffee and put sugar in them along with your cream? Even that nice cold ice cream you love so much in the summer has a sweetener in it. Eat foods that have corn syrup in it? (corn syrup is a form of sugar) Read the back on the label. If it says fructose, or any word ending in "ose" then there is sugar in it. 

And welcome to DC. Lots of fun and laughter here along with useful information.


----------



## Oldvine (Apr 17, 2019)

Hello and welcome
I've never heard of adding sugar to pizza or spaghetti sauce.  I might think to add if the sauce is extremely tart but I've never heard it as a improvement tip.  Sometimes I find those sauce to be too sweet and add a little vinegar.  But that's just me.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 17, 2019)

Sugar has long been added to make tomato sauce that is too acidic taste better .  The result is often a cloyingly sweet sauce. 

The solution to an overly acidic sauce is to counteract the acidity not add other flavors. 

If your sauce is too acidic, add a tiny amount of baking soda. Stir and taste. Repeat as needed.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 17, 2019)

Sugar does not take out any impurities.


----------



## Rascal (Apr 17, 2019)

I use it to get a nice balance to my flavours. I also use a lot of butter in my cooking, others use less. I go for taste.

Russ


----------



## tenspeed (Apr 18, 2019)

Rascal said:


> I use it to get a nice balance to my flavours. I also use a lot of butter in my cooking, others use less. I go for taste.
> 
> Russ


  According to Chef John, butter was the secret ingredient  in the recipe for Rigatoni al Segreto,  the most closely guarded secret at Gino’s, one of New York City’s most famous Italian restaurants.

https://foodwishes.blogspot.com/2017/08/rigatoni-al-segreto-thank-you-netflix.html


----------



## Addie (Apr 19, 2019)

tenspeed said:


> According to Chef John, butter was the secret ingredient  in the recipe for Rigatoni al Segreto,  the most closely guarded secret at Gino’s, one of New York City’s most famous Italian restaurants.
> 
> https://foodwishes.blogspot.com/2017/08/rigatoni-al-segreto-thank-you-netflix.html



When I am hungry and want a really quick something, Angel Hair pasta with Butter always does the trick for me. Sometimes I will place the butter in a small custard bowl and place in the MW for about five to ten seconds. It is just enough time to give the butter a head start to melting when it meets up with the hot pasta. 

And now on the rare occasion when I make my own sauce, absolutely NO sugar. I save the sugar for my tea. 

BTW, do you have any idea of just how many foods you eat that have natural sugar in them? Green Bell peppers have far less natural sugar than orange, red or yellow peppers do. And they are healthier for you with more vitamins and other needed nutrients than green ones. Green peppers are peppers that are picked before they are ripe. Therefor, all the good stuff are found in the fully ripe ones and missing in the green ones.


----------



## discusscookingnewbie (Jun 14, 2019)

Addie said:


> Sugar dissolves in liquid. Do you ever eat ice cream? Drink tea or coffee and put sugar in them along with your cream? Even that nice cold ice cream you love so much in the summer has a sweetener in it. Eat foods that have corn syrup in it? (corn syrup is a form of sugar) Read the back on the label. If it says fructose, or any word ending in "ose" then there is sugar in it.
> 
> And welcome to DC. Lots of fun and laughter here along with useful information.


NO, I do not.


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2019)

There is a site called eatthis.com. What I like about it is that they look at the back of the label for you and let you know exactly what you are buying and eating. You would be unpleasantly surprised just how many of the foods we buy that have sugar in them. And sugar is one of the worst of foods you can put into your body. Along with any product that ends in "ose." 

This site also will tell you which product have the least or no sugar and the best labeled item to buy. Well, worth the reading. 

Do you like peanut butter? They found only one peanut butter that had only two items in the jar. Peanuts and salt. Or you can buy sans salt if you choose to. Just creamy ground peanuts.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 14, 2019)

If the sugar bothers you leave it out or start reading labels until you find a product that suits your needs.

Hunt's makes a canned pasta sauce with no sugar added but it is difficult to find in my area.

Try adding a grated carrot to provide a little sweetness to the sauce.

Also, experiment with various brands of tomato products to find one that suits your taste before you start adding ingredients to make your sauce.

Good luck!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 14, 2019)

I have end stage renal failure due to sugar issues.  Sugar is indeed one of the worst foods you can take into your body.  There are so many other good flavors to eat, that added sugar and syrups don't need to be a part of the diet.  As was stated, if your tomato sauce, for pizza, or pasta is too acidic (acids have a sour taste, think vinegar or lemon), add a bit of baking soda to neutralize the acid.  It doesn't take very much, just a pinch.  

I like to use crushed tomato, tomato puree, whole canned tomatoes, or diced tomato as they have nothing in the can except tomato and a little salt.  This allows me a clean slate, so to speak, on which I cab build my flavors.  Myy favorite brand is DeFratelli.

A little sugar isn't going to hurt you.  But have pasta, bread, baked goods made with flour, rolled oats, or any grain, and you are ingesting sugars, or starches, which are quickly converted to sugar by the body.  This means doughnuts, cakes, pies, and virtually all parties are a double whammy.  You get the starches from the flour, pluss the added sugars used to make fillings, glazes, and whatever else goes into that cookie, pie, or pastry.    Eat sweets and starchy foods sparingly.  Just be aware of what you are eating.  Fresh fruits and veggies, and meats should be the bulk of your diet.  Fruits and berries that are native to the US, and apples, are great fruits that are high in nutrients, and fiber, and moderately low in fructose (fruit sugar).

As an experiment, cut the kernals off of an ear of sweet corn, and compare the amout with what is in a standard can of corn.  You will find that one ear of corn has a lot of corn on it.  And corn has lots of natural sugar, and starches, compared to the nutrition it provides.  It tastes great, but isn't so good for you.  Root veggies ae also high in sugar and starches  S be careful of what you eat,  Believe me, renal failure is no joke.  Diabetes is no joke.  Too much sugar will put you there.  Mountain Dew causes dental carries (cavities) more than any other soda.  So watch what you drink as well.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## blissful (Jun 14, 2019)

Chief, I'm so sorry you are in renal failure due to diabetes. Sugar doesn't cause the problem, the fat in the diet causes the problem. Sugar not being metabolized is caused by insulin resistance. Insulin resistance is caused by fat interfering with the insulin receptors and the cells making the insulin.


Sugar is just an indication of the severity of the problem. Many people have turned type II diabetes around by severely restricting oils and fats in the diet. You might want to research some of the research on turning diabetes and then renal failure around. I'd like to see you stay around.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 14, 2019)

No, sugar does not take out impurities. As already stated, sugar is used to balance out a sauce that is too acidic in taste. 

I never add sugar to my sauce. I start off with naturally sweet tomatoes, such as _San Marzano_ tomatoes. I don't need to add sugar. 

Start with good ingredients, and you don't have to add things to fix anything. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Jun 14, 2019)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I have end stage renal failure due to sugar issues.  Sugar is indeed one of the worst foods you can take into your body.  There are so many other good flavors to eat, that added sugar and syrups don't need to be a part of the diet.  As was stated, if your tomato sauce, for pizza, or pasta is too acidic (acids have a sour taste, think vinegar or lemon), add a bit of baking soda to neutralize the acid.  It doesn't take very much, just a pinch.
> 
> I like to use crushed tomato, tomato puree, whole canned tomatoes, or diced tomato as they have nothing in the can except tomato and a little salt.  This allows me a clean slate, so to speak, on which I cab build my flavors.  Myy favorite brand is DeFratelli.
> 
> ...



I wish you the best, my friend. 

As much as I love some grilled summer sweet corn, as you said, it is not all that good for us. It is not one of the better vegetables for us, but it is government subsidized, and is found in way too many foods. 

CD


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2019)

I stopped eating corn a number of years back. Mostly due to the natural sugar in it. It was one of the foods I gave up when I became a diabetic. I may eat beets about once or twice a year. Another food with a high count of natural sugar. Think "Beet Sugar". Grant you, the beets that are turned into the granulated sugar that you buy in your grocery store are not very edible, but there is still sugar in the ones we do eat.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 15, 2019)

Sweet corn, as distinguished from field corn, is not as bad nutritionally as many people think. It has a reasonable amount of sugar - which is not poisonous, you know - has a good amount of several nutrients and provides a lot of fiber. People love to bring out the natural sugar in tomatoes, onions, etc. I don't know why corn gets such a bad rap. 

From http://www.eatingwell.com/article/111076/is-corn-healthy-or-not-5-myths-about-sweet-corn-busted/



> Myth #3: Sweet corn is high in sugar
> 
> Fact: Yes, corn is sweet for a vegetable—but there are only 6 grams of natural sugar in a medium-size ear of corn. An ear of sweet corn has less than half the sugar of a banana and only about one-third the sugar of an apple. Even beets have more grams of sugar per serving than corn.
> 
> ...



We love grilled fresh corn on the cob in the summer


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jun 15, 2019)

Addie said:


> There is a site called eatthis.com. What I like about it is that they look at the back of the label for you and let you know exactly what you are buying and eating. You would be unpleasantly surprised just how many of the foods we buy that have sugar in them. And sugar is one of the worst of foods you can put into your body. Along with any product that ends in "ose."
> 
> This site also will tell you which product have the least or no sugar and the best labeled item to buy. Well, worth the reading.
> 
> Do you like peanut butter? They found only one peanut butter that had only two items in the jar. Peanuts and salt. Or you can buy sans salt if you choose to. Just creamy ground peanuts.


Just checked out eatthis.com .  Looks like a great site.  Thanks Addie.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 15, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Sweet corn, as distinguished from field corn, is not as bad nutritionally as many people think. It has a reasonable amount of sugar - which is not poisonous, you know - has a good amount of several nutrients and provides a lot of fiber. People love to bring out the natural sugar in tomatoes, onions, etc. I don't know why corn gets such a bad rap.
> 
> From Is Corn Healthy or Not? 5 Myths About Sweet Corn Busted - EatingWell
> 
> ...



Thanks, for once again, telling us all how stupid we are. 

I love grilled sweet corn, too (did I already mention that?). But corn is in almost everything we eat these days. Processed foods, for sure. But it also feeds the cattle that provides us with beef. Does it need to be in almost everything we eat? No. It's cheap (government subsidized). 

That's why it gets a bad rap. It is found in so many foods you wouldn't expect it to be in -- so many foods it has no good reason to be in. 

CD


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Thanks, for once again, telling us all how stupid we are.
> 
> I love grilled sweet corn, too (did I already mention that?). But corn is in almost everything we eat these days. Processed foods, for sure. But it also feeds the cattle that provides us with beef. Does it need to be in almost everything we eat? No. It's cheap (government subsidized).
> 
> ...



I can't digest the skins on the kernels. And I certainly do not need or want my food sweetened or enhanced using corn by products. As a kid taking food directly from the kitchen garden for our lunch, we knew what fresh veggies tasted like. Now I love corn chowder. But I eat the taters, salt pork and the broth. But I leave the corn in the bowl. And I am healthier for it. And my digestive system is ecstatic!


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2019)

Vinylhanger said:


> Just checked out eatthis.com .  Looks like a great site.  Thanks Addie.



They did a comparison survey on a lot of the daily foods we eat. One time I was severely shot down because I was touting a peanut butter made very close to where I live. Teddie PB by the nemesis member here. It turned out that Teddie PB was the #1. Two ingredients. Peanuts and salt. And you can get it salt free if you choose to. It has been the only PB I have been buying for years. Granted it cost a wee bit more than the more well known brands, but the other brands had the most ingredients in them. 

The article was called Eat This, Not That. Really interesting reading.  https://www.eatthis.com/

It will certainly open your eyes to what you are putting in your body.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 16, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Thanks, for once again, telling us all how stupid we are.
> 
> I love grilled sweet corn, too (did I already mention that?). But corn is in almost everything we eat these days. Processed foods, for sure. But it also feeds the cattle that provides us with beef. Does it need to be in almost everything we eat? No. It's cheap (government subsidized).
> 
> ...


Are you saying that you would rather no one corrects bogus information?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 16, 2019)

Addie said:


> ...It turned out that Teddie PB was the #1. Two ingredients. Peanuts and salt. And you can get it salt free if you choose to. It has been the only PB I have been buying for years...


I had never heard of Teddie peanut butter until we moved to MA...with my supply of Smucker's Natural.   We had lived about 30 miles from the Smucker's plant, so of course it was available easily by us. I did try Teddie's, but found that it was way "looser" than Smucker's and would slide right out of the sandwich. That's OK, since I didn't like the flavor as much as I did of Smucker's. Odd, since you would think they would taste a lot alike if they're both just peanuts.

BTW, I did just check Eat This's peanut butter rankings. Smucker's is now at the top of their list - partly because it is available nationwide. Oddly, they say that the Natural PBs, both creamy and chunky, have 190 calories. I just looked at my label. It says "180".  Awright! I'll take ten few...who am I kidding, I'll just smear a little more on the apple or cracker.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 16, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Are you saying that you would rather no one corrects bogus information?



I didn't see any bogus information in this thread. Corn is okay, in moderation -- and when eaten as corn. But, it is in almost everything people eat in America. It's even in the gasoline we burn in our cars. It is corporate welfare that is killing us. 

I can deal with GG. I just hope Monsanto doesn't sue me for these comments.   

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 16, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Thanks, for once again, telling us all how stupid we are.
> 
> I love grilled sweet corn, too (did I already mention that?). But corn is in almost everything we eat these days. Processed foods, for sure. But it also feeds the cattle that provides us with beef. Does it need to be in almost everything we eat? No. It's cheap (government subsidized).
> 
> ...


You know, I don't get snippy when you wax on about something, as if none of the rest of us has heard of such a thing  Lighten up. 

So what if it's part of cattle feed? They have to eat something; pure forage doesn't have a lot of nutrition for them, and can even be dangerous. For your further edification, read this. Or don't. Whatevs.

https://beefrunner.com/2012/09/27/ask-a-farmer-does-feeding-corn-harm-cattle/


----------



## taxlady (Jun 16, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I didn't see any bogus information in this thread. Corn is okay, in moderation -- and when eaten as corn. But, it is in almost everything people eat in America. It's even in the gasoline we burn in our cars. It is corporate welfare that is killing us.
> 
> I can deal with GG. I just hope Monsanto doesn't sue me for these comments.
> 
> CD



Bogus was a poor choice of words. I should have written "confusing information".

There were statements being made implying that all forms corn were equivalent.


Corn on the cob has one nutritional profile.
Corn syrup has another one.
High fructose corn syrup, also known as glucose-fructose, isoglucose and glucose-fructose syrup, is yet a different thing with its own nutritional profile. It's the one usually considered unhealthy.
Nixtamalized corn, such as masa, has yet another nutritional profile, which is different from corn flour which hasn't been nixtamalized.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 16, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Thanks, for once again, telling us all how stupid we are.
> 
> I love grilled sweet corn, too (did I already mention that?). But corn is in almost everything we eat these days. Processed foods, for sure. But it also feeds the cattle that provides us with beef. Does it need to be in almost everything we eat? No. It's cheap (government subsidized).
> 
> ...


This is what you actually said, and this is what I was addressing. 


caseydog said:


> As much as I love some grilled summer *sweet corn, as you said, it is not all that good for us. It is not one of the better vegetables for us*, but it is government subsidized, and is found in way too many foods.
> 
> CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 16, 2019)

Addie said:


> I can't digest the skins on the kernels.



No one can. Foods high in insoluble fiber are indigestible by everyone - that's what makes them good for most people - the fiber helps feed gut bacteria and cleans out the colon. But people with certain medical conditions can't eat high fiber foods.


----------



## Addie (Jun 17, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I had never heard of Teddie peanut butter until we moved to MA...with my supply of Smucker's Natural.   We had lived about 30 miles from the Smucker's plant, so of course it was available easily by us. I did try Teddie's, but found that it was way "looser" than Smucker's and would slide right out of the sandwich. That's OK, since I didn't like the flavor as much as I did of Smucker's. Odd, since you would think they would taste a lot alike if they're both just peanuts.
> 
> BTW, I did just check Eat This's peanut butter rankings. Smucker's is now at the top of their list - partly because it is available nationwide. Oddly, they say that the Natural PBs, both creamy and chunky, have 190 calories. I just looked at my label. It says "180".  Awright! I'll take ten few...who am I kidding, I'll just smear a little more on the apple or cracker.



Because Teddie is located so close to us, it is a lot cheaper than any other brand on the market is this area. In fact, it is just around the corner of Market Basket in Everett. I mostly use it to make cookies. It is like insurance that the cookies are soft. You do have to stir it well. The natural always has the oil on top, so I store it upside down. Then when I go to use it, the oil slowly will move to the top. When I think there is enough oil on top, I stir. 

Like Kayem, I called and asked if the factory had a store there. And the answer both factories was "No". They don't want to be in competition with the stores that carry their product.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 17, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Bogus was a poor choice of words. I should have written "confusing information".
> 
> There were statements being made implying that all forms corn were equivalent.
> 
> ...



I agree. Corn is not all bad, or all good. It's complicated, as they say. I do think it is way overused, and oversubsidised by taxpayers. As a reasonable part of a balanced diet, corn is fine. Like most things, it is best eaten in its purest form. 

We are basically on the same page. 

CD


----------

